# john deere 522 snowblower problem



## c.wishard.84 (Feb 5, 2014)

hello i have a question i hope someone can help me with i have a john deere 522 snowblower. the problem im having is i lost my key for the ignition its in off position is there anyway i can bypass this? is it even possible to get a new key ?


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

First it can be bypassed but its not a good idea to. 2nd. You can buy a new key unless is some special one. usually all snowblowers use a red plastic key or a metal indak key. My john deere push mower uses the same key as my snowblower. You can usually find the keys at a big box store that sells parts. Same with the Red key depending on your model.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Here are 2 examples

Red key 




Indek key.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What model JD 522 ?? 522 is a model number but it isn't the one you use to look up parts.
+1 with Colored Eggs.
It's likely a JD part number M40718 and any JD dealer should have it. It's also likely available at homedepot, fleetfarm, hardware store, lawn and garden store selling lawnmowers and blowers, ebay. You could even put in a simple on off switch if you wanted to. It's only real purpose is to ground the ignition coil to shut off the engine. Most blowers also have a "kill" on the throttle itself so if you disconnect and wrap one wire going to the switch in electrical tape it should start and the throttle SHOULD work to kill it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Also, most machines come with 2 keys. You can probably borrow one from a neighbor until you get a new one if you choose not to bypass it by disconnecting one of the wires.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

If it is the large plastic keys, I've shoved a piece of wood in the slot before when I lost one. Has to be something non conductive, about the thickness of a toothpick but a bit wider. Your just separating two pieces of metal that grounds out the engine.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Popsicle stick works too.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Key*

Worst case scenerio, swap out the keyed switch for a toggle switch.
All you need to do in most cases is have it in the off position to run, on to stop (takes the ignition to ground on mine)


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Good news is you might find the key in the grass come spring  That's why they give you two when you get your unit. When you replace your key get a nylon cord and secure key to frame.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 on the nylon cord or zip tie or big orange flotation fob like for a boat. Whatever works to keep it from falling into the snow or sticking out like crazy if it does. 
.
.


----------

